# world class v.i.p.club



## abbots (May 19, 2009)

I have joined the above club, has any body any information or dealings with them ,Abbots.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 19, 2009)

Here is a prior thread on this board:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=541433


----------



## abbots (Jun 16, 2009)

abbots said:


> I have joined the above club, has any body any information or dealings with them ,Abbots.



16/06/2009 .I am confident with the World Class VIP CLUB and it is credibility but its always good to talk and share experiences.Is there any body out there who is a World Class Vip Club member who would like to contact a fellow member


----------

